# عاوز تعرف جهازك اخترق او لا



## جورج كرسبو (19 فبراير 2006)

*عاوز تعرف جهازك اخترق او لا*

فأليكم الطريقه :​ 
ويندوز 98 + ME


من قائمة ابدا او start

افتح تشغيل او Run
ثم
اكتب التالي : system.ini

ستظهر لك صفحة أذهب للسطر الخامس فيها
اذا كان السطر هكذا .
user.exe=user.exeفاعلم أن جهازك ما فيه الا العافية ولم يتم أختراقه

أم إن كان السطر هكذا
user.exe=user.exe *** *** ***فاعلم أن جهازك قد تم أختراقه بظهور النجوم التي في الأعلى
واسرع باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة وشيل ملفاتك الخاصة 
قبل مايخربون ويلعبون بملفاتك


************************************************** 
**

ويندوز 2000 + XP

من قائمة ابدا او start

افتح تشغيل او Runثم
اكتب التالي : system.ini

اما الاكس بي اذا ظهر لك كذا
هذا الرساله معناها جهازك سليم ولم يتم اختراقه 
for 16-bit app support

لكن اذا ضهر لك مثل كذا


[drivers]
wave=mmdrv.dll
timer=timer.drv*** *** ***

[mci]
[driver32]
[386enh]
woafont=dosapp.FON
EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80850.FON
EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40850.FON
CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80850.FON
CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40850.FONفمعناه ان جهازك مخترق 
لا حظ النجوم


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2006)

*ميرسى يا جورج كتير*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا يا جورج ...................*


----------



## بوسى هانى (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تعرف جهازك اخترق او لا*

شكرا جدا على المعلومة الجميلة شككررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## FREEDOM_MHGM (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تعرف جهازك اخترق او لا*

*لو  الجهاز مخترق مفيش  برنامج يمنع الاختراق اكون شاكر لك*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تعرف جهازك اخترق او لا*

جورج كرسبو


شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: عاوز تعرف جهازك اخترق او لا*

*شكرا جورج​*


----------



## azazi (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: عاوز تعرف جهازك اخترق او لا*

أشكر جزيلا ايها العزيز جورج .


----------



## b3bo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: عاوز تعرف جهازك اخترق او لا*

شكرا جورج


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: عاوز تعرف جهازك اخترق او لا*

رائع بس كيف الغى هذا الإختراق


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: عاوز تعرف جهازك اخترق او لا*

نصائح جميله

منتهى الشكر ليكم


 

​​


----------

